# Book Question



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

There is a book I want, but I forgot the title, oh, and the author too. Hopefully someone can help me out.









I saw a review in the Times recently, it was a book about the night and how man coped before the advent of electric lights. Now, that really got me thinking







I'd like to buy it......tomorrow if poss.

Many thanks.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

_At Day's Close_ - A Robert Ekirch


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow! Thanks, I shall be shopping tomorrow, how did you do that?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The power of the Internet









I just did a quick search of the book review section on the Times website


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> The power of the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ever thought of becoming a librarian...









cheers

mad_l


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

No, but it's probably more interesting day-to-day than reading through computer log files, vulnerability reports and the like which is what I spend most of my time doing these days


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I just know I'm gonna regret asking this but what is a "vulnerability report" ?









Anything to do with OS/2 phones?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

OOooo Thats funny


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

pg tips said:



> I just know I'm gonna regret asking this but what is a "vulnerability report" ?


Have a look at NISCC - Vulnerabilities.

I spend much of my time running through the published lists of computer vulnerabilities on sites like this one, plus the many other security sites and some of the better "hacker" sites (which often immediately publish the full exploit code) and then evaluate whether the computer systems at the company I work for are at risk (i.e. vulnerable) and recommend possible solutions to the problem.

Once in a while something really nteresting comes up which makes it all worthwhile, but it's mostly tedious.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I just know I'm gonna regret asking this but what is a "vulnerability report" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OS/2 warp phones by any chance?


----------

